# IT Happened



## wineon4 (Oct 29, 2013)

I had a 6.5 gallon batch of pure Concord from grapes, all hand pressed juice no water; done, stabilized and back sweetened ready for bulk aging Tasted GREAT. I just racked into a fresh Carboy and was moving it to my aging area and YES I dropped it, SMASH; GLASS and wine everywhere. OH I am so sick about it I can't stop fretting about it. Anyone else have this happen and how did you deal with yourself.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 29, 2013)

It hasn't happened to me, yet. If it ever does, I plan to use it as ammunition with the wife that we really do NEED an All in one wine pump. So far she has kept putting me off by calling it a want not a need.


----------



## Poni (Oct 29, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> It hasn't happened to me, yet. If it ever does, I plan to use it as ammunition with the wife that we really do NEED an All in one wine pump. So far she has kept putting me off by calling it a want not a need.



Ahh yes the infinite struggle between man and wife on buying wine equipment.. it's the eternal struggle. KEEP FIGHTING THE GOOD FIGHT, GOOD SIR! 

Oh and sorry bout yer wine


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 29, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> It hasn't happened to me, yet. If it ever does, I plan to use it as ammunition with the wife that we really do NEED an All in one wine pump. So far she has kept putting me off by calling it a want not a need.


 

Once you use it, it will no longer be a "want".

P.S. It's always easier to ask forgiveness than permission...


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've broken 1 carboy. No wine in it though. Just when you think you found the last piece of glass, you will be in bare feet and step on it. 

Sorry about the carboy and wine...


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 29, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> It hasn't happened to me, yet. If it ever does, I plan to use it as ammunition with the wife that we really do NEED an All in one wine pump. So far she has kept putting me off by calling it a want not a need.



Now for the stupidity in this event, I have a wine pump/filter, to lazy to sanitize and then clean it again for just 1 carboy, HOW stupid.


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2013)

So far, no. I don't lift, my husband does that but rarely, we use a vacuum pump so carboys don't move until they are empty. Sorry for your loss, that is a hard one to get over.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 29, 2013)

Ouch, that is a bitter pill. I think that, as I have only made kits, I could deal with the loss more easily than if I had started from grapes.... Feel for you!

Get that man some wine, stat!


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 29, 2013)

That's always been a fear of mine. I usually have my husband move them for me. I couldn't imagine the clean up.I haven't lost one yet but I do feel for you.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, lots of wine getting jinxed here lately. Somebody needs to do a wine dance and lift the curse.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

So sorry. I cant imagine the shock and then you cant just walk away and get depressed you have to stay and clean up the mess and your still depressed!! I almost dropped one the other say but it was empty and wet. I caught it with my lef and let it slide down


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah Tess, it took myself and my wife over 3 hours to clean up the mess. Wine ran all over the basement in an instant, even down into my lower basement room where my wife has her gym. Carpets needed cleaned, wine rack units needed moved since it ran under them and of course they had bottles of wine that had to be moved before we could move the shelves. All my other carboys needed moved and cleaned. Just a horrible day!!!! I made 10 gallon of concord yesterday in an attempt to appease myself. I still have 1 more 6.5 gallon carboy left of the first batch but I will never be able to enjoy the wine we mopped up as it is


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 29, 2013)

Libation to the wine gods and goddesses


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 29, 2013)

The possibility of shattered carboys is why I use better bottles. I content myself with not being able to vacuum rack and degas in exchange for not having fragile carboys..

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 29, 2013)

seth, I use both, but there is just something about a nice shinny glass carboy reflecting light through a nice wine.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you saying if you dropped a better bottle full of heavy wine it would not bust open with wine everywhere? Having to clean up the broken glass is just a fraction of the horror. I agree with wineon4. I have one better bottle but only use it if I have to but to each his own


----------



## MilesDavis (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought a couple of brew-haulers and love 'em. Sure makes carring a full carboy a lot easier.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

MilesDavis said:


> I bought a couple of brew-haulers and love 'em. Sure makes carring a full carboy a lot easier.



Are they sturdy? They look so flimsy lol... I going to buy a couple this weekend. I use a plastic milk carton right now. Got it from the home office store


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 29, 2013)

That was one hell of an offering to the wine gods!

I am so sorry, I know how you feel, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## MilesDavis (Oct 29, 2013)

Tess said:


> Are they sturdy? They look so flimsy lol... I going to buy a couple this weekend. I use a plastic milk carton right now. Got it from the home office store



They certainly seem strong enough.


----------



## firejohn03 (Oct 29, 2013)

I love my Better Bottles too! Don't feel too bad about losing 6.5 gallons. I work in a commercial winery and let loose of a hose during a racking and lost about 150 gallons in seconds. Oh it happened in front of a tour with 50+ people watching too. IT happens


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

firejohn03 said:


> I love my Better Bottles too! Don't feel too bad about losing 6.5 gallons. I work in a commercial winery and let loose of a hose during a racking and lost about 150 gallons in seconds. Oh it happened in front of a tour with 50+ people watching too. IT happens




Wow..Just Wow!!


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm, I am not sure if a better bottle would survive a drop from say 2 meters down onto the floor. However, I am quite sure it is much more likely to survive the fall than a glass carboy. Also, Better Bottles do not shatter on accidental contact with hard surfaces.

I agree, they are not quite as pretty as glass carboys.. But, If I wish to admire my wine in glass I shall admire it up close and personal in a 4 ounce glass (;


----------



## vernsgal (Oct 29, 2013)

firejohn03 said:


> I love my Better Bottles too! Don't feel too bad about losing 6.5 gallons. I work in a commercial winery and let loose of a hose during a racking and lost about 150 gallons in seconds. Oh it happened in front of a tour with 50+ people watching too. IT happens



oh my god I think I would have cried


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2013)

Tess said:


> Are they sturdy? They look so flimsy lol... I going to buy a couple this weekend. I use a plastic milk carton right now. Got it from the home office store



wineon4 Sorry for your loss.





Of everything out there I think the old milk crates are the best. I have the red handles on every carboy I own. They have never failed me.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> wineon4 Sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine seems to work my son helps me to lift.  love flying the flag at half staff. In memry of funon4's pure Concord from grapes wine that past this week!!!


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> oh my god I think I would have cried



I know I would have cried!!


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Hmm, I am not sure if a better bottle would survive a drop from say 2 meters down onto the floor. However, I am quite sure it is much more likely to survive the fall than a glass carboy. Also, Better Bottles do not shatter on accidental contact with hard surfaces.
> 
> I agree, they are not quite as pretty as glass carboys.. But, If I wish to admire my wine in glass I shall admire it up close and personal in a 4 ounce glass (;



as I said, to each his own!! All of us glass carboy lovers must be nuts


----------



## MilesDavis (Oct 29, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Hmm, I am not sure if a better bottle would survive a drop from say 2 meters down onto the floor. However, I am quite sure it is much more likely to survive the fall than a glass carboy. Also, Better Bottles do not shatter on accidental contact with hard surfaces.
> 
> I agree, they are not quite as pretty as glass carboys.. But, If I wish to admire my wine in glass I shall admire it up close and personal in a 4 ounce glass (;



I have a couple of Better Bottles, and I like 'em OK. I still prefer heavy, fragile glass, though I couldn't really argue why in any sort of a cogent manner.


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

because they last forever. They are cleaner because they dont have tons of scratches from stiring and whipping!! Because the wine is beautiful!! Nuff said from a glass carboy lover


----------



## Tess (Oct 29, 2013)

unless you drop one but I dont think its gonna be pretty if you drop a plastic jug either. to me its worth it. Just sayin!! Might as well use a plastic water bottle!! Oh, those are thin? If it keeps the liquid in place its thick enough!! alright Im off the soap box!!


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 30, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Hmm, I am not sure if a better bottle would survive a drop from say 2 meters down onto the floor. However, I am quite sure it is much more likely to survive the fall than a glass carboy. Also, Better Bottles do not shatter on accidental contact with hard surfaces. I agree, they are not quite as pretty as glass carboys.. But, If I wish to admire my wine in glass I shall admire it up close and personal in a 4 ounce glass (;



I dropped my plastic kmeta spray bottle from counter height. It was only 1/4 full and yet still busted wide open and made my kitchen smell like sulphur for an hour or two. I don't have any hope for my BB if if hits the floor full.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Tess said:


> because they last forever. They are cleaner because they dont have tons of scratches from stiring and whipping!! Because the wine is beautiful!! Nuff said from a glass carboy lover



My BB is pristine. It looks as good as the day I bought it. I don't have a single scratch on it anywhere.

Crap! I never should have posted that. It's DOOMED NOW!


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 4 BB. 3 in 5 gallon and 1 in 3 gallon. The 3 gallon has a permanent dent in a corner on the bottom no idea how it got there but looks terrible. My 5 gallon ones are fine but all 4 of them are clouded from use and scrapes from degassing and cleaning. I try not to use them for long term aging that I reserve for glass. I have 5 water bottles that I used when I first started and they look fine, just a bit thin. My new 10 gallon batch is rolling up a storm should be ready for the glass by this weekend. Basement floor is still sticky even after 3 mopping's with bleach water. I will scrub it on my hands and knees this Saturday and try to remove any reminders of last weekend. Wish I would have taken photos , at the time I thought it would not be a good thing to take photos but now I wish I did.


----------

